# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Schweizer Sprachtest
Viel Spass  :aetsch:

----------


## Dieter

Den hab ich schon bei spiegel.de gemacht. 12 von 13 waren richtig, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich meine ersten sechs Lebensjahre in Zuerich verbrachte.

----------

Ich will ja nicht angeben, aber zufälliger Weise hatte ich alle richtig.  :yes:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Sie haben 13 von 13 Punkten.

Chapeau, Sie sind auf dem besten Weg zum Ehren-Helvetier! Das Schweizerdeutsch verstehen Sie besser als die meisten Französisch oder Italienisch sprechenden Schweizer. Sie dürfen umstandslos am Zürcher Paradeplatz ein Bankkonto eröffnen, ein Pauschalabkommen mit den Steuerbehörden einer Steueroase aushandeln und oder an der Hochschule St. Gallen Betriebswirtschaft studieren._ 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


....da bin ich ja nun echt beruhigt   :cool:

----------

Na und der Rest erst, wäre ja peinlich, jemand im Forum zu haben, der seine Muttersprache nicht beherrscht!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## Tommy

Hmmmm, ich fahr wohl doch besser an die Ostsee. :nenene:

----------

7 von 13, 7 zu viel.   ::

----------

Ich habe es gar nicht versucht, war schon bei 1. überfordert!

----------


## Robert

Sie haben 12 von 13 Punkten.

Liegt dran, daß meine Eltern mit mir bis zu meinem 6. Lebensjahr immer in die Schweiz gefahren sind.
Es gibt da auch immer noch Freunde am Zürichsee und am Sarnersee. Am Murtensee war ich da auch mal in 2 Sommerurlauben.
Ich war später nochmal mit Bekannten aus DE in der Schweiz und wir haben dort die Freunde vom Zürisee getroffen, 
wenn deren Jüngste Tochter mir was sagen wollte, was die anderen nicht verstehen sollte hat sie Dialekt gesprochen, war praktisch...

----------

Sarnersee?

Da fällt mir jetzt unwillkürlich wieder ein Hypermarkt in Thailand ein. Irgendwas war da, glaube was schumtziges im Auto.

----------

Sarnersee ?  Nicht angst gehabt, dass du Opfer eines zölibatbrechenden Lothars werden könntest ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ergebnisli elfli von dreizehnli Punkteli...
...bin ich jetzt schon fast ein Schweizerli????

----------

